# New Camera



## BlondeAverageReader

Pictures taken in my garden while 'test driving' a new camera.


----------



## The Fantastical

What camera is it?


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

The Fantastical said:


> What camera is it?



It's a Sony cyber-shot DSC-WX350 with an incredible 20X optical zoom.
Here it is next to Rob's cannon, err sorry Canon, really boys size isn't everything!


----------



## JustRob

BlondeAverageReader said:


> It's a Sony cyber-shot DSC-WX350 with an incredible 20X optical zoom.
> Here it is next to Rob's cannon, err sorry Canon, really boys size isn't everything!



Be fair now. It's about age more than size. I had a Canon EOS back in the days of 35mm film, when the EOS actually stood for "Eye operated system". I've no idea what it means now as I don't think the modern ones use EOS. That camera responded to where my eye was looking in the viewfinder to decide what to focus on. Nowadays cameras such as my angel's have in-built intelligence which enables them to guess for themselves. When the changeover to digital came it made sense for me to buy a Canon digital body so that I could carry on using my existing lenses, so that's how I ended up with that monster. 

I didn't even pay for the original camera and lenses as I bought the complete kit with a long service award from my employers. I just told them what I wanted and they paid the bill for it. So it wasn't a boy's status symbol at all but a sign of how I remained faithful over many decades, an attribute of which my angel is well aware.

When we were on our holiday cruise on the Rhine this summer I used the Canon's telephoto lens to photograph the many castles high up in the Rhine gorge. No doubt had my angel had her new tiny camera then it would have been ideal for the task with its in-built image stabilisation feature, but my camera certainly looked impressive next to those of the wealthy Americans on board. Just sometimes size _is_ everything, especially when you're acting out a role on holiday for fun.


----------



## escorial

Top pictures..cool


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

Close up of Lithops


----------



## SilverMoon

> Originally Posted by *BlondeAverageReader *Pictures taken in my garden while 'test driving' a new camera.


 OK, now. I will faint from awe when you post the real deals!

It's very difficult to pick a favorite. But I love the color contrasting here.


----------



## dither

B.A.R those pics are amazing.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

*Raindrops on Roses etc*


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

*The sea is not always blue in Devon*


----------



## BlondeAverageReader




----------



## Bloggsworth

BlondeAverageReader said:


> View attachment 19742
> 
> View attachment 19743



Bluer than I've ever seen it at Felixstowe!


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

*Taking the camera for a stroll*


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

*Not a nice day for a walk*

Mr Bond, you really were going too fast!



All wrapped up for winter.



Build them and and they will come.
Sadly in this case it didn't happen, ten years on the Exhibition centre/ Theatre and the Riverside Cafe remain 'Glass Elephants'


----------



## SilverMoon

> Originally Posted by *BlondeAverageReader *Mr Bond, you really were going too fast!


 LOL! More than a bit of wit!







This is the England I recall (spent little time in London) - You've captured a grand memory for me!


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

*Flora & Fauna*


----------



## ArianSpirit

Beautiful shots!


----------



## ArianSpirit

Was a Sony girl forever! Changed to Nikon...in which I have barely used!


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

ArianSpirit said:


> Was a Sony girl forever! Changed to Nikon...in which I have barely used!


Hi Arian, and welcome to WF. Do hope you will contribute to the visual arts thread using your hardly used Nikon. I've found since getting my new camera (half the weight and thickness of the old one) l am taking it out far more often, so when a photo opportunity appears I'm ready. Got some very dirty looks from that Squirrel while waiting for the camera to turn on, good thing that whatever he was eating was more important than me.


----------



## Monaque

Some lovely pictures there BAR.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

*Parish church and jetted house.*


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

*Pushing the light and colour to different levels*


----------



## -xXx-

prompt, prompt, prompt material!

i hope someone is compiling a link list for NaPo.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

*Er um not sure how l did this!*


----------



## -xXx-

can this thread be referenced for
NaPo prompts?
several are awesome for micro fiction
inspiration as well,
but somewhere around day 15 many
poets begin to struggle.
beautiful!


----------



## Bloggsworth

BlondeAverageReader said:


> View attachment 20852
> 
> View attachment 20853




Perhaps you had set your camera to HDR Mode - https://www.digitaltrends.com/photography/what-is-hdr-beginners-guide-to-high-dynamic-range-photography/


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

*My tinkering, not photography, came up with the Er um results.*

I have no computer skills, but a simple photo App has got me hooked. It can turn an ordinary snap into something completely different, just by changing the light, colour and tone. Below is the original shot of the farm with oast houses.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

-xXx- said:


> can this thread be referenced for
> NaPo prompts?
> several are awesome for micro fiction
> inspiration as well,
> but somewhere around day 15 many
> poets begin to struggle.
> beautiful!



My photos as a prompt, that’s great
I’m off right now to celebrate 

I’ll post more pictures, just for you
Hope inspiration flows on through


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

*Snow, with a warm glow added.*


----------



## -xXx-

love the juxtaposition!
cold, warm, sharp, soft.
top one could be a snowball fight plant.
with so many frond hands,
a few kids could find themselves
in a sweet adventure.
bottom one would be superb pen and ink.
or cover art....
jussayin'


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

*Snowy Castle & partly frozen River Medway*


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

*Get it before it melts.*

Are you sure it’s this way?



Oh yes, the cat, fox and that bird are never wrong.



Ok, back to reality 



Altered reality in this case


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

*Burning Bush*



Any guesses how Rob managed to take this photo while he was supposed to be eating his dinner? Using my camera.
Here’s a clue; it’s our Wedding Anniversary today.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

BlondeAverageReader said:


> View attachment 21037
> 
> Any guesses how Rob managed to take this photo while he was supposed to be eating his dinner? Using my camera.
> Here’s a clue; it’s our Wedding Anniversary today.



The answer is simple, on reflection.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader




----------



## H.Brown

Love the icicles


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

*What a difference a day made!*

It was Spring yesterday, hope it soon returns.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

*Easter Bloomers*


----------



## Lucid Being

Canon is an awesome camera! I hope all your pics are taken in 'manual' haha!! The only way to shoot. Long exposures? Lens looks incredible. Ash


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

Lucid Being said:


> Canon is an awesome camera! I hope all your pics are taken in 'manual' haha!! The only way to shoot. Long exposures? Lens looks incredible. Ash



Hi Ash
The Canon is indeed awesome but has a few drawbacks, it’s heavy and unwieldy with the long lenses attached. Not something to slip in a pocket like my dinky Sony which can do almost as much as Rob’s monster,  but doesn’t require its own suitcase! Size matters to ladies too.


----------



## dither

Y'know?
There ARE times when I think " I wish I could do that ". 
But I'm not very good at that stuff and don't want to spend loadsa money on a passing whim.
There are times though.


----------



## TuesdayEve

Happy Anniversary! Wedding anniversary’s I always
find to be a big accomplishment. Congradulations.
The icycle photo is complex, the earthy browns and
blue greens as well as goemetrics and textures
...love it. Also love the altered reality landscape, lots
of yummy colorful layers


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

TuesdayEve said:


> Happy Anniversary! Wedding anniversary’s I always
> find to be a big accomplishment. Congradulations.
> The icycle photo is complex, the earthy browns and
> blue greens as well as goemetrics and textures
> ...love it. Also love the altered reality landscape, lots
> of yummy colorful layers



Thank you for your Anniversary wishes, 47 not out, we must have picked the right partners! Opposites attract.

The photo of the icicles was made more interesting by the amount of lichen growing on roof.
I too love colour and texture and the easy to use App on my iPad has me hooked, it can transform a boring shot into something weirdly different.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

*Rain! Indoors Today.*


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

*Colourful Tulip leaves and Osteospermum flower.*


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

*To the Woods*


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

*Flowers & Ferns*


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

*Raindrops*


----------



## Ultraroel

Beautiful crisp shots.. Love it. The last one is magnificent with the raindrops. And That for such a small, tiny camera. Should have considered getting smth like that myself


----------



## TuesdayEve

Nice BAR...I’m my usual two steps behind...the 
woodland lizard with his horney head, very cool.


----------



## TuesdayEve

Also, I’ve never seen stripped tulip leaves, they’re 
beautiful...and what a gorgeous pattern and color
combination with the pansies.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

TuesdayEve said:


> Also, I’ve never seen stripped tulip leaves, they’re
> beautiful...and what a gorgeous pattern and color
> combination with the pansies.



Those tulips are dwarf Red Riding Hood, l think the leaves are almost as beautiful as the flowers. It was pure chance the pansy flowers matched, they were from a tray of mixed ones which had not started to bud when l planted them. Gardening is full of ‘happy’ accidents! Helps to balance out the odd disaster (or as l tell my neighbour, a dead plant is an opportunity to grow something else)


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

*Millstone Fountain, Old Shell, Slightly rusting Crystal Spinner*


----------



## TuesdayEve

Nice shots but whats a millstone fountain?
I’ve seen conch shells but not with an extended skirt
like that... it looks really old.
Nice faceted colors...you must have been wearing blue.


----------



## TuesdayEve

I like that quote...a dead plant is an opportunity to 
grow something else...


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

*Millstone fountain*



TuesdayEve said:


> Nice shots but whats a millstone fountain?
> I’ve seen conch shells but not with an extended skirt
> like that... it looks really old.
> Nice faceted colors...you must have been wearing blue.



Here’s a picture of the whole fountain, not a real millstone as they have grooves to grind wheat, ours is concrete and about 2o years old so litchen has grown all over it.

The shells are at least 80 years old to my knowledge, they are in photos taken of my Nans garden in the 1940s. They were beautifully white then with a pink inside.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

*Boats*


----------

